# unité du Vivant



## therealradish

Bonjour,
j'ai encore besoin d'aide.
Voilà la description de la zone humide brésilienne, le Pantanal:

"Ca ressemble à nos reins et ça fonctionne comme nos reins. Ces îlots de végétation sont comme des cellules d'épuration, ces canaux comme nos vaisseaux.  Et parce que leur structure est la même, leur fonction est la même : ils filtrent, ils épurent. Partout sur la Terre je vois l'unité du Vivant". 


Qual è il senso dell'espressione "l'unitè du Vivan"? Forse "cellula"?


Merci.


----------



## matoupaschat

"L'unité du Vivant", direi che rappresenta l'unità del vivente, della vita, nel senso che la vita è sempre organizzata allo stesso modo, o diciamo in un modo analogo. Il Pantanal assomiglia a un reno per struttura e disposizione dei suoi elementi. Ben inteso, si può vedere lì la mano di Dio, ciò che contribuerebbe a spiegare l'uso della maiuscola. Io sono ateo, dunque ci vedo solo la vita in senso biologico.
Okay?


----------



## therealradish

matoupaschat said:


> "L'unité du Vivant", direi che rappresenta l'unità del vivente, della vita, nel senso che la vita è sempre organizzata allo stesso modo, o diciamo in un modo analogo. Il Pantanal assomiglia a un reno per struttura e disposizione dei suoi elementi. Ben inteso, si può vedere lì la mano di Dio, ciò che contribuerebbe a spiegare l'uso della maiuscola. Io sono ateo, dunque ci vedo solo la vita in senso biologico.
> Okay?



Sempre esauriente! grazie


----------



## Necsus

"L'armonia della vita"?


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Necsus ,

Grazie di avermi fatto notare così discretamente (PM) l'errore che ho commesso nel post #2: _reno_ invece di _rene __. _Doveva possedere canali davvero giganteschi perché io lo abbia confuso con il fiume italiano o tedesco, comunque mi consolo al pensiero che se ne leggono di peggio perfino nella sezione Solo Italiano .
Riguardo alla tua proposta, trovo "l'armonia della vita" meno precisa, come lo sarebbe "l'harmonie de la vie" in francese, perché in questo caso non si saprebbe se parlare della vita personale o del concetto biologico di vita.

Stammi bene

Matou.

PS. Mi dispiace è troppo tardi per correggere il mio post .


----------



## rosedai

Grazie mille Aefrizzo, e grazie Matou. Probabilmente il mio problema è  con l'espressione italiana "senza storia" che mi riporta alla mente  altre espressioni, come la più recente "non c'è storia", o un uomo/paese  "senza storia", o "senza storie" (nel senso di senza problemi) e quindi  difficilmente riesco a saisir il significato esatto di quella francese. 
chinawholesalezonebiz.com/


----------



## Ruminante

Piccolo contributo da una credente : "L'unità del Creato" che si poggia sull'idea di un dio creatore e nello stesso tempo ci parla dell'armonia della natura.

Si potrebbe pero' trattare di un riferimento filosofico da tradurre, come diceva Matou, "L'unità del Vivente" magari con la maiuscola per enfatizzare che si tratta della Vita e non di un unico essere vivente...  ho trovato il termine nel titolo di questo articolo sul libro "L'armonia del vivente" http://wds.bologna.enea.it/articoli/02-04-zarelli-la%20coerente.htm

Saluti e buona domenica


----------



## signorinatumistufi

La Coerenza del Creato, questo potrebbe unire l'idea cristiana del Creato e la coerenza nel senso di una certa logica costante che accomuna una regione geografica a un corpo umano.

Buona serata a tutti.
Grande 'sto forum !!!


----------



## matoupaschat

Certo. Comunque, penso sia meglio nella traduzione lasciar da parte il riferimento a Dio, che in questo caso non è direttamente chiamato in causa. Tutt'al più vi si allude, ma non c'è certezza che "le Vivant" rappresenti Dio. Per lo stesso motivo, anche il termine "il Creato" mi pare connotato. Tutto va suggerito, niente affermato, come nel testo francese...


----------

